# Compound Limited Vegas 2018



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I am the one who started the BB thread and know what it is like to almost watch the way you like to shoot be gone with the wind. So let me offer a helping hand and say come on folks get off your duff and register for VEGAS you will not find a better shoot nor a better place to shoot Archery Indoors. Time for all of you to STAND up and fight for what you love, all of us finger shooters need to stick together as we are a breed apart from the rest of the Archery styles. Keep this thread alive and let everyone know you are going by posting how you are getting ready for Vegas, what you like about it etc.. etc.. You could be the inspiration or catalyst that helps this style get back on track to what it once was just a few short years ago. "VIVA LAS VEGAS"


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

I think the day is coming when it will be shoot fingers or release. Group all fingers shooters together, I know the BH and BB shooters won't like it, but what the hey. Jeff and "O" scared all the fingers away from FS and FSBH.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

No fmoss3 I think you are seeing the wrong end of the tape you are right in only group all finger shooters together but as I like to say WELCOME to Barebow


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Just shoot FSL-R. Plenty of people there.
Same with REC-BB for non sighted.

A full on freestyle rig shot with fingers is an evolutionary dead end.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

WELCOME to Barebow ......NOT.
WELCOME to free style limited.
BAREBOW shooters have more sights on their bows than I do. They just don't post the scores.


----------



## abe archer (Mar 2, 2003)

I won't make Vegas this year. I feel that the NFAA is well on it's way to ending finger shooting. I just don't know why we are starting all the kids in school shooting fingers..


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

We are starting all the kids shooting fingers because that's the way the NASP gurus decided to start that way and keep a level playing field. They then closed their eyes to change and are keeping everything the same. NFAA dropped the ball by not getting involved and trying to expand the program so as to have a way for the kids to move up and forward in the sport.
KY Fish & Wildlife ( the starters of NASP), didn't know enough about target archery to promote the different venues of archery ( target, 3-D, field, FITA, etc...) to direct the kids and expand NASP.
Their basic instruction is and was "our way or the highway, keep everything the same as is."


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

abe archer said:


> I just don't know why we are starting all the kids in school shooting fingers..


I'm the NASP State Coordinator for my state (Washington) and can list a few big reasons why we start the kids in school shooting fingers (and Barebow):

1. Cost. We use inexpensive bows, about $150 price to the schools, but a big step up from the $35 fiberglass junk they used to use. Adding a release aid, sights, and adjustable arrow rest would about triple the cost per student.

2. Time. We all know how much time we put into setting up our own bows, and the attention and time it takes to keep them in shooting order (be sure the right parts are tight, be sure other parts that need to move are free to move, adjust the sight, adjust draw length ...) try to multiply that by 10-20 archers on the line and there would be no time for anything else.

3. Expertise. The in-school programs are taught by the PE teacher, who often is NOT an archer (at least not when they start teaching archery). It's enough to learn the range setup, range safety rules, steps to shooting, guidelines for coaching, and some BASIC maintenance (replacing nocks and re-fletching arrows, adjusting bow weight and waxing the string, installing tied-on nock locators). If we overwhelm the teachers with too many options and adjustments, they will DROP archery for something more simple or something they already know.

SO we teach thousands of archers the basics using Barebow equipment, and then encourage them to experience competition and learn about other shops and ranges, and meet other archers, and SOME of them will become lifelong archers. That's SOME more than we would have if we didn't teach archery in the schools. PLUS what fmoss3 says about the level playing field. If some schools were using $1000 bows, and others were using $150 bows, there is a lot more involved than the individual archer's skill and attention.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

fmoss3 said:


> We are starting all the kids shooting fingers because that's the way the NASP gurus decided to start that way and keep a level playing field.
> KY Fish & Wildlife ( the starters of NASP), didn't know enough about target archery to promote the different venues of archery ( target, 3-D, field, FITA, etc...) to direct the kids and expand NASP.


NASP has now added an indoor 3D event. Our state is starting the second year of that program, and it is VERY popular. Good reason for starting with indoor target archery is its almost universal acceptability in various communities from urban to rural.









If the archery community is not inviting the NASP archers to the various other venues, they are missing the boat.

Washington has for several years invited NASP archers to our Indoor Multi-Color and Indoor Blueface Championship tournaments. Some of those years, fully half of the participants have been in the NASP division. 

Starting with the 2017 season, we have also invited NASP archers to our State Safari Championship and State 3D Championship. Only got a few takers last year, but hope to get many more in 2018.

When the NASP students come to an event at one of our ranges, they get to see the "greater world" of archery in terms of venues, age groups, and equipment categories.


----------



## abe archer (Mar 2, 2003)

I totally understand why we start the kids the way we do. but we are than telling them they have become release shooters to continue with archery in there lives in the NFAA.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

abe archer said:


> I totally understand why we start the kids the way we do. but we are than telling them they have become release shooters to continue with archery in there lives in the NFAA.


They can pick up a recurve


----------



## twofinger (Feb 12, 2012)

i know i am a dying breed. but i just can't stand the pompus attitudes of some of you. i shoot a compound no sights with a long stab some how thats wrong. for those of you shooting wa barebow what do you call all the weight that you put on your bow or the tab that you use with sight marks on it? if i am cheating so are you. and with members of usa archery or nfaa acting like their better then the other there will be no common ground for us. i am not that great of a archer so what would it hurt if i shot among the recurve guys? i would be just donating my money any way.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by abe archer 
I totally understand why we start the kids the way we do. but we are than telling them they have become release shooters to continue with archery in there lives in the NFAA.



grantmac said:


> They can pick up a recurve


OR, they can continue to shoot Barebow - that style is still available for all age groups.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

"Me me me" attitudes are why non sight shooting is dying in the NFAA while increasing elsewhere.


----------

